# Omega Geneve Dynamic



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Can anyone give me any info on these watches? Just found one in a jewellers for Â£450.

I've never seen an Omega with this ellipse shaped case, it looks great and feels amazing on.

There is no paperwork with it but i'm told its just a 1970's oddment that Omega released then suddenly stopped.

Found one for sale on Ebay almost the same (this one has a silver dial and inner with a blue ring between the two, that one is blue with a silver ring). Problem is, that one is from Singapore! No thanks...heard all the horror stories thank you!

I have an 18ct De-Ville, but not a huge Omega fan otherwise. The only one i've been tempted to splash on was the moon landing anniversary speedmaster.

Anyhoo, if anyone knows much about this model i'd be very grateful. The shop in question also has an omega 'bumper' in the window at a similar price.

If I felt compelled to buy a watch today...which one?? ;-)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

kevkojak said:


> Can anyone give me any info on these watches? Just found one in a jewellers for Â£450.
> 
> I've never seen an Omega with this ellipse shaped case, it looks great and feels amazing on.
> 
> ...


The only one I have seen recently was in wigan looked a bit beaten needed a service and crystal and the shop wanted Â£350


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Buy the bumper :hypocrite:

Without piccys - if I remember correctly the dynamic only takes one type of strap and you need the tool (ebay). Case design is a bit different for Omega, comes with loads of dials.

Bumpers are NICE.


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

The shape of the Dynamic was a culmination of design around the study of the anatomy of the wrist. It was supposed to be one of the most comfortable watches to wear. They are a really pleasing shape and easy on the eye. I really like them and think they are quite striking to look at and still wear well by today's standards. But that's just my two penneth worth.

As for oddment don't know about that it was just a collection style of the time, there are a few about so would not pay full price would start at Â£350 and barter like mad. Remember no box or Paperwork...


----------



## carryondentist (Aug 5, 2009)

The Omega Dynamic was at one pint omegas best selling watch, so there are still quite a few out there - a number of variants: manual and automatic wind... some with no date, some date only and some later day/date models. Lots of funky metallic colours but quite a few redials out there.. have a look at a few google pics to see what the correct text looks like.

As you say the oval case is very comfortable; it was the result of Omega's research to find a better fitting case that did not move around on the wrist. As previously mentioned the bracelets / straps are bespoke items - but there are both original and re-makes plentifully available. It is a front opening monocoque case - so you may not be able to see the movement in the dealers.

I've had three in the past and kept my favoutite. Here is a pics with the 90's 'remake' of the dynamic - totally different style and design concept though.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Aha, the one I've spotted is the right hand one in the pic above, but blue, good condition and with a brand new leather strap. Omega supplied it (they have the receipt for Â£58). Hmmm, might take some doing to get to Â£350 but I do really like it.

I tried a Bumper auto on recently and it just felt weird...all that, well, bumping about! Plus this is a fairly small case. I think I have my heart set on the dynamic! Do like having some history though. Even on a 40 year old watch


----------



## seadog1408 (Feb 12, 2007)

i have one for sale at the moment on tz-uk , didnt post it here as i am still a newbie!!! it comes with the original nsa bracelet.

if your interested and would like pictures my email is mj69.long(at)virgin (dot) net

cheers

mike


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello kevkojak,

I have had a number of these over the years and they are great watches.

When you say the one you fancy has the blue dial do you mean the blue dial as the one on the left? This was my favourite version and the blue second hand is a nice touch.

If you like leather straps fine but if you later decide to buy an original stainless steel bracelet they can cost in excess of Â£100 so bear that in mind when negotiating.

They are not a rare watch so if you walk away from the one you have seen you should not have a problem finding another.

Regards, Jack


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

i miss mine, sold on this forum in November to pay for some building work










Â£350 is at the top end, but if it is a jewellers they have overheads to pay. The straps are unique tot he model but there are aftermarket ones easily available, and no different tool is needed to change the strap other than your standard watchback tool.


----------



## socrates (Aug 17, 2009)

I've had three of these and they are very nice, easy to wear watches. Decent aftermarket straps are easy to find and the steel bracelets go on ebay for around Â£60-70. I paid no more than Â£180 for each of mine and sold them for about the same money. There are plenty around, some in pretty ropey condition so avoid those, because the good ones don't seem to be much more expensive. You'll enjoy the dynamic but don't pay much over Â£200 for one.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Jack G said:


> Hello kevkojak,
> 
> I have had a number of these over the years and they are great watches.
> 
> ...


Yes, the one on the left of the pic but with a blue strap.

I will have to keep my eyes peeled for one of these then, as long as the money is right.

I'm fairly new to watch collecting and must admit i've never seen one of these before.

Before my time perhaps.... (i'm only 27!)


----------

